# Palmetto E/M worksheet?



## alincoln (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone been able to find a printable E/M audit worksheet for Palmetto?


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 12, 2012)

alincoln said:


> Has anyone been able to find a printable E/M audit worksheet for Palmetto?



Try this:  http://www.palmettogba.com/internet/eandme.nsf/New?OpenForm

This is the Palmetto GBA for the western part of the US.  It's an online E/M score sheet.  I work with Palmetto GBA for Nevada and this is what they use.

Hope this helps...


----------



## alincoln (Mar 12, 2012)

dscoder74 said:


> Try this:  http://www.palmettogba.com/internet/eandme.nsf/New?OpenForm
> 
> This is the Palmetto GBA for the western part of the US.  It's an online E/M score sheet.  I work with Palmetto GBA for Nevada and this is what they use.
> 
> Hope this helps...




Thanks!  I found that online, but was wondering if that's all Palmetto had for E/M worksheets.. was hoping to find one I could print and use a hardcopy to train/educate providers and other staff

Thanks!


----------



## hbrown01 (Nov 6, 2012)

alincoln said:


> Thanks!  I found that online, but was wondering if that's all Palmetto had for E/M worksheets.. was hoping to find one I could print and use a hardcopy to train/educate providers and other staff
> 
> Thanks!



Did you ever find a printable e/m scoresheet? I am having a hard time finding one myself. If you have a good one could you please email to me hbrown01@live.com

Thank you,
Holly


----------



## tintueliza (Nov 6, 2012)

try this out

https://www.novitas-solutions.com/em/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf


----------

